

Ask HN:What was the one hack which took most time? - samikc

We have all been through that one hack which took so much time. But feels great when it's done. It has that aha moment to it.<p>Let's share the story.
======
simonbarker87
Not really a web based hack but writing the functions to detect and decode a
valid stream of manchester encoded data over a 433MHz link on a PIC
microprocessor too me an age, mainly because I designed it to detect the baud
rate from within the received data stream. The most irritating part about it
all is that the encode part of the system is like 5 lines of code that took
two minutes to write. The decode however is several timers, interrupts and
about 5 weekends of work.

It works well enough but it's on breadboard so will never be perfect.

